

Simone Back Announces Suicide On Facebook--And None Of Her Friends Help - chailatte
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/05/simone-back-facebook-suicide_n_804566.html

======
ocharles
None of her friends help isn't entirely true, it does mention later that
people were trying to help but lacked important contact information. In such a
short time like this, I think while yes, it does say something about the
culture of Facebook, a lot of it is down to bad timing. I doubt all 1000 saw
it at an appropriate time.

